# Free Knitting Pattern: Triangulation Wrist Warmers



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hiya,
I wanted to share a free knitting pattern I published - a pair of fingerless gloves that don't cover much of the hands, so they are rather wrist warmers than fingerless gloves - just what one needs when it's still too cold in spring. Each mitt is knitted in one piece without cutting the yarn.

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2013/12/triangulation-wrist-warmers.html


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

You have lots of interesting patterns on your site. I highly reommend it to others.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are so cute. Going to make my granddaughter a pair. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Those are awesome wristwarmers!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love these!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very clever, thanks a bunch!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Knitophile said:


> You have lots of interesting patterns on your site. I highly reommend it to others.


I agree. I have several of your patterns on my to do list.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love these. Can I use circular needles instead of dpns?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Love the very cool diagonal construction! Thank you for giving your pattern for free.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, I just can't resist! I am adding these to my "to-do" list. They are beautiful!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Lovely pattern. M oldest daughter has very long fingers and hates to wear gloves because they never fit her hands correctly. I have made her two different fingerless glove patterns and now I have a new one to make for her to use this next winter.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, those are unusual and lovely!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you...these are exactly what i have been looking for....so cleaver...
julie


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

thank you for sharing


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Those are really pretty. I also love your nails. Not the ugly squared off ones people wear today.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

These are really attractive. Love the stitch patternsxx


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are beautifful. Thank you for sharing the pattern. Very generous of you.  I look forward to making several pairs.
Marge


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

I love them! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern!


----------

